

Pycoder's Weekly Issue #43 - hcab
http://us4.campaign-archive1.com/?u=9735795484d2e4c204da82a29&id=f5000172aa

======
richardlblair
I love this news letter. Of the 4 news letters I subscribe to this is the one
I actually read.

Every week there are at least a few articles/projects I take a closer look at.
They do a great job at curating.

Thanks for the hard work!

~~~
togasystems
I second this. Every week I look forward to Friday's release... Great job
guys!

